# my little lad n our 6 month old black sable bitch



## hartjohn (Sep 28, 2013)

enjoy!!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Cute, that's what my pup Murdock does when I take him out biking  He's six months old as well. He's done super short mtb trips with me and he'll either heel or run directly behind the bike


----------



## hartjohn (Sep 28, 2013)

she is so different when out with the kids...she is a good girl


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

She looks like a good girl, and I'm sure she and your son will grow up as best friends


----------

